
Most Unusual Vehicles [video] - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phFij-01hBk
======
Matterrr
This seems a bit clickbait-y and low quality for HN

~~~
pvinis
True. Some of them are interesting, but instead of this video, I would expect
a paper or an analysis of the way any of them is designed or made etc.

------
barnaclejive
This is super boring because not all of them are real.

